
QEMU advent calendar offers mystery VM every day until Christmas - JLK_121416
http://www.theregister.co.uk/AMP/2016/12/06/2016_qemu_advent_calendar
======
andrei_says_
Here's a direct link. Looks awesome.

[http://www.qemu-advent-calendar.org/2016/](http://www.qemu-advent-
calendar.org/2016/)

Warning: don't open the doors too early ;)

